#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  static gradient

## ghassen_ar

does any one could explain for me the utility of the static gradient operation, in fact is there any interest to know the density of each fluid inside the column once we have them before from  pvt data, so why we do this operation ?, where? and what is the difference between this operation and the dynamic gradient operation?


thankyou in advaneSee More: static gradient

----------


## ghassen_ar

nothing to say??

----------


## mohamed_B

chbeha ness elkol be3thetek ye khouya, misselech kalemni taw nfasserlek  :Smile:

----------


## ELgharib

How do you calibrate ur wellbore model???

----------

